# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Massages helpen tegen pijn in rug en schouder

## FRANCOIS580

*Massages helpen tegen pijn in rug en schouder
*
Naarmate je leeftijd vordert, nemen klachten over chronische pijn toe. Vooral pijn in je rug en schouder komen dan steeds vaker voor. Je kan nochtans veel zélf doen om deze chronische pijn te voorkomen. In de eerste plaats door de juiste houding aan te leren.
Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde dat vooral massages doeltreffend zijn tegen chronische rug- en schouderpijn. Welke soort massages missen hun pijnstillend effect niet en op wat moet je letten om te masseren volgens de regels van de kunst?

Zowel rug- als schouder en nekpijn zijn de meest voorkomende chronische pijnen. Om ze te beperken, worden massaal pijnstillers geslikt. Het kan echter ook anders. Je kan deze pijnen in vele gevallen voorkomen door het aanleren van de juiste houding. Maar ook verschillende massages kunnen helpen. Reeds in de oudheid, en dan vooral in oosters landen als China en Japan, was men van de doeltreffendheid van dergelijke massages overtuigd, en die geraken nu ook bij ons stilaan ingeburgerd.

*Shiatsu tegen pijn wervelkolom*
Een van de meest bekende oosterse massages is ongetwijfeld shiatsu, vooral geschikt voor de behandeling van pijnlijke en gespannen spieren ter hoogte van de wervelkolom. Shiatsu zorgt voor een betere doorstroming van de vrijgekomen energie en ontspant je spieren. Het betreft een energetische massage die vanuit Japan naar ons kwam overgewaaid.

Shiatsu maakt gebruik van acupunctuurmeridianen uit de Chinese geneeskunde, en wordt vooral op de grond of op een dik matras beoefend, in ieder geval op geen té zachte ondergrond. De patiënt ligt op zijn/haar buik, terwijl de therapeut lichte druk zet met de top van zijn duim op de verschillende meridianen van je lichaam. De overige vingers staan als een driehoek op je lichaam. Gedurende de volledige duur van de massage heeft de therapeut contact met zijn patiënt.

*Tegen spierknopen in je nek*
Je kan shiatsu ook zelf uitvoeren. Er bestaat immers een vorm van zelf- massage. Met je vingertoppen masseer je de bovenkant van je schouderbladen en zijn monnikskapspieren. De druk tijdens het masseren helpt tegen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Nora

Heerlijk om op die manier even te ontspannen!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nora, eindelijk ook eens een positieve reactie, dat doet écht goed!

----------


## dotito

Ja massage helpt/verlicht zeker rug en schouderpijn. Daar ik 2 per jaar naar de kinesist ga voor een behandeling en achteraf voel ik zeker verlichting. Nu niet dat de pijn helemaal weg is. Maar de meeste druk/pijn is toch minder.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt!

----------


## sietske763

heb even alles bekeken.................maar er wordt weinig gezegd over het gebruik,
kan je er bv de hele nacht op liggen, een soor matras dus....voor slapeloosheid??

----------


## sietske763

vergeet mijn vraag maar...............
je bent overal reclame aan het maken...............mag hier beslist niet!!

----------


## christel1

Denk dat ik momenteel 100 ben aan mijn gewrichten en spieren te voelen... morgen orthopedist, normaal kijk ik niet uit naar zo'n doktersbezoeken maar nu eventjes wel hoor... al een paar massages gehad deze week maar denk dat er een hernia in de weg zit ergens met uitstraling en alles wat erbij hoort, veel pijn dus en ik haat het echt...

----------


## Raimun

Hoop dat ie jou weer op je normale leeftijd krijgt  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Awel ik hoop het ook Raimun, misschien wat wisselstukken erin, de olie eens verversen en de bougies, startmotor eens nakijken, de banden veranderen, een paar nieuwe opsteken en wat petrol indoen en we kunnen weer voor een paar jaar verder, hoop ik he....

----------


## Raimun

zo 'n rammelkar ben je nu ook weer niet denk ik !  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

momenteel voel ik me wel degelijk zo hoor.... enkel de bandenspanning staat nog goed... daar heb ik nog geen pomp voor nodig :-)

----------


## Raimun

kan ik geloven , vermits je altijd sokken draagt  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

onnozel menneken, sorry François, effe off topic gegaan.... maar niet slecht bedoelt hoor, gewoon dat ik me kl... voel met mijn rugpijn en dringend een massage nodig heb en een paar wisselstukken...

----------


## Raimun

Wel , ik voel met je mee Christel ..
Heb ook ooit 'n verschot gehad in 1982 ( is geen hernia , weet ik wel ) 
Verkeerde beweging gemaakt met zware last op te tillen ...
Zei m'n collega toen ; .. heb nog nooit iemand zo hard horen vloeken als jij !! 
Gelijk had ie ......
Je weet niet hoe je je moet draaien of keren hé....gezwegen nog hoe je op dat moment terug recht komt !! 
Sindsdien gebruik ik 'n brede ( 20 cm. ) lederen band , goed aangespannen telkens ik iets moet heffen ...al is het maar voor even .
Bij de minste koude draag ik 'n band van schaapsvel ( zelf in elkaar gesteeld ! )
Tot nu toe geen verschot of wat dan ook meer gehad !! ( ik heb op dit ogenblik 'n serieuze houten paal vast !! )
Regelmatig "n ondeugend schietgebedje helpt ook 'n beetje  :Wink: 
Nog effe volhouden dus .... :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

Bij mij helpt de massage wel bij speciale klachten, echter niet voor al m,n klachten

Ik heb wel profijt van 2x per week een massage van m,n nek, schouders, rug benen en voeten, daarvoor komt de fysio bij mij thuis. 

Dat helpt me even de dagen door, en daarbij merk ik echt een stukje verlichting met de fysio/spieren/gewrichten als de fysio geweest is.

Daarbuiten gebruik ik in de tussen liggende dagen een aantal maal per dag m,n Tens apparaat, maar dat gebruik ik ook weer voor een ander probleem.

Dus ja fysio helpt mij wel, bij 1 van de ziekte,s die ik heb

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Oeh ik las hier iets over shiatsu therapie! Jaaa dat kan ik iedereen aanraden! Daar ga ik ook elke maand heen. I love it! Echt die man is ook helemaal top! Daar kan ik ook vet goed mijn verhaal kwijt en verder het helpt bij mij 10x beter dan de fysio. Vraag me nog steeds af wat ik dikke 2 jaar bij de fysio heb gedaan. Maar ik ga nu 1 keer per maand heen, maar het liefst ga ik om de 2 week heen gaan. Merk ook wel dat ik een week of ander half voordat ik weer naar die man toe moet dat ik ook behoorrlijk last van me rug/bekken etc heb. 
Alleen het nadeel voor mij, is dat die shiatsu therapeut niet mijn bekken mag recht zetten en de fysio mag dat wel.

----------


## christel1

Raimun, het is niet echt het verschot hoor zoals ze in de volksmond zeggen, 't is wel degelijk een hernia, heb daar al jaren last van en ik weet dat er 1 zit tussen L5 en S1 en ja nu begint dat spel terug op te spelen en ook de kanaaltjes waar de zenuwen doorlopen die zaten toen al vol arthrose, waarschijnlijk zijn die nog meer aan het vernauwen en daardoor krijg ik uitval naar mijn benen, in mijn nek zit ik met hetzelfde probleem maar dan tussen C5-6-7 en daarboven zijn mijn discussen bijna allemaal versleten, ja ja zeg maar rammelkar hoor en door mijn heupprothese zet ik nu al jaren meer gewicht op mijn rechter been dan op mijn linkerbeen dus die begint ook af te zien, zeker mijn knie, daar is al iets aan want ik heb daar eens een skie-ongeluk mee voorgehad, hebben ze heel veel vroeger eens gezien op een scanner, misschien begint die nu ook serieus te slijten of is mijn meniscus naar de botten, ik kan in ieder geval ook heel goed vloeken als hij weer eens vast komt te zitten, mijn knie dan he.... Het enige dat momenteel redelijk gaat is in mijn bed liggen maar dat is dan ook weer niet goed omdat je dan helemaal stijf wordt (niet lachen he) en dan wil ik dan ook weer niet, we zullen wel zien wat de ortho deze namiddag zegt, kiné en fysio heb ik al allemaal gehad en daar begin ik niet meer mee..en kraken mag niet omdat ik osteoporose heb dan kunnen ze me helemaal in 2 breken... 
Nog een fijne dag schatties allemaal

----------


## svernhout

Ik ben in 2011 als gevolg van steeds terug kerende rug- nek- en schouderklachten en spanning (waarvoor fysiotherapie niet hielp) terechtgekomen bij een importeur van een heel speciaal massagebed uit Zuid Korea. Het bed werkt volgens oosterse geneeswijze met infrarood warmte en massagerollers bestaande uit bepaalde mineralen. Het bed heeft een chiropraktische werking. Het is geen vibrerend bed, maar echt anders!

De behandelingen op dit bed hebben mij afgeholpen van de pijn en helpen het voor een groot deel voorkomen. Mijn rug blijft een zwakke plek en als de klachten terugkomen, ben ik er door een klein aantal behandelingen veel sneller vanaf dan dat ‘het vanzelf over gaat’. Deze behandelingen helpen ruimte terugbrengen en -houden tussen de wervels. 

Ik heb veel andere mensen gesproken die door de behandelingen op dit bed van allerlei klachten afkwamen. Sowieso helpt het tegen allerlei spanningsklachten. Maar het helpt ook chronische pijn verlichten bij bijvoorbeeld reuma of hernia, whiplash en fibromyalgie.

Mijn eigen ervaringsdeskundigheid en de verhalen van anderen hebben me ertoe gebracht een website op te zetten voor de verkoop van deze gezondheidsbedden. (www.massage-bed.eu) 
Je vindt daar veel informatie over hoe het werkt. We hebben een revalidatiearts, een osteopaat, een fysiotherapeut, en een cranio-sacraal therapeute en een psycholoog gevraagd om het bed uit te proberen en hun mening te geven. Alle deskundigen waren positief.

----------

